

The real reason behind the fast version incrementing of Chrome - albertzeyer
http://src.chromium.org/viewvc/chrome?view=rev&revision=65749

======
gaiusparx
> bumping the version so we look hot, fresh, and new to our new friends

You will look old when hit version 10.

